# A Thing About New Books



## rune (Jul 21, 2005)

Does anyone have a thing about new books. Do you love the smell of them.  Do you like the newess of the cover and the feel of new paper  

Please tell me I'm not the only sad person who has this thing.


----------



## dwndrgn (Jul 21, 2005)

You are not the only one!  Although I'm just as fond as old ones, wondering where they've been and whatnot.  Let's just say I'm fond of books of all sorts  .  Actually, I get a lot of ribbing for the fact that when I read paperbacks, you cannot tell I've read them once I'm done as I like to keep their spines intact and whatnot.  You'll find me searching for the least damaged of those new books in the bookshops too.  Just the opposite for used, I want them well loved  .  Silly isn't it?


----------



## Leto (Jul 21, 2005)

Sorry gals, but I'm on the other side of the bank. While 'freshness' of a book is appaling in the book store, as soon as I read it, it starts to show tiny teeny marks of reading. I like my books as my jumpers : comfy (that's paperback easier to read anywhere), overworn/read and showing it.


----------



## Rosemary (Jul 21, 2005)

rune said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a thing about new books. Do you love the smell of them. Do you like the newess of the cover and the feel of new paper
> 
> Please tell me I'm not the only sad person who has this thing.


 
That's not sad! Books that I buy and keep are almost as new.  I love the smell of new books, especially the leather bound classics (I seem to have a thing about leather!)  

The first time I noticed the aroma of a book was when I was a child (think I can remember back that far).  I lived in a little village in Hampshire and we only got a travelling library.  Amelia Jane was the title of the book and as far as I know there were no others that had that same smell.


----------



## The Master™ (Jul 21, 2005)

I know this is kind of creepy, but you did ask... 

This is when I go to a book shop...

I like a very new, very crisp book... Almost (and here is the creepy bit) virginal... That no one else has ever touched... I look to the back of the shelf for books that have no damage or finger prints on them...

I started to think this was really weird so now I get my new books from Amazon... Kind of stops the weirdness...


----------



## dwndrgn (Jul 21, 2005)

The Master™ said:
			
		

> I started to think this was really weird so now I get my new books from Amazon... Kind of stops the weirdness...


Sorry Master, it isn't working


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 21, 2005)

I think I prefare the older tomes, The exitement of the find and tentativeness of reading the pages that may fall 2 dust at the gentleist touch...
xxxkyexxx


----------



## The Master™ (Jul 21, 2005)

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> Sorry Master, it isn't working


 
I also got some older books from a market... They felt so dirty...


----------



## The Master™ (Jul 21, 2005)

kyektulu said:
			
		

> I think I prefare the older tomes, The exitement of the find and tentativeness of reading the pages that may fall 2 dust at the gentleist touch...
> xxxkyexxx


 
Here's a creepy thing... I might be working at the British Library soon, hopefully... And the thought of all those REALLY old books falling apart fills me with DREAD!!!


----------



## Tikal (Jul 22, 2005)

The thing I  ove about new books is the feel of the paper (I know, i'm wierd). I love the way all the different books feel, theres the thin kind, the thick kind, the very textured kind, etc. I also like the fact tht its not creased, I have a slight obsessive compulsive thing over creased paper, i refuse to use it!


----------



## Stargazer1976 (Jul 22, 2005)

I think some of the appeal of a new book is the excitement of having something new to read and the anticipation of a good story in general.

Kind of a Pavlovs dogs type of thing.


----------



## Leto (Jul 22, 2005)

The Master™ said:
			
		

> Here's a creepy thing... I might be working at the British Library soon, hopefully... And the thought of all those REALLY old books falling apart fills me with DREAD!!!


Lucky you !


----------



## Rosemary (Jul 22, 2005)

The Master™ said:
			
		

> I know this is kind of creepy, but you did ask...
> 
> This is when I go to a book shop...
> 
> ...


dwndrgn has got that right! It hasn't worked. 
I like the older books now and again but I too enjoy something new.


----------



## nixie (Jul 22, 2005)

I like the crispness and smell of new books,but I also like old books.Mind you when you look at my books you can tell at a glance my favourites


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 23, 2005)

Man, I thought I was the only one, too. My family think I'm weird 'cause when I buy books I make sure I get the best copy on the shelf. And if they're buying for me they know they'd better get a pristine copy, or there'll be hell to pay. Actually, I've transfered the habit to one of my sisters now. It's contagious, obviously. The other sister is a lost case, though. I hate when she 'borrows' my books, because she's a particualrly rough reader. My copy of Bernard Cornwell's The Winter King came back in such a sorry state I had to buy a new copy... Sad, I know, but I just couldn't sleep properly until I did....


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 23, 2005)

Although I like the smell and touch of a new book, my preference is definitely for the old. I try and imagine how many hands have been here before - how many long gone souls enjoyed the words held within. In a way, I sometimes feel that an old book carries a story as much in its form than in its words.....if that makes any sense....


----------



## GOLLUM (Jul 23, 2005)

I agree with those sentiments Foxbat, although sometimes I worry where exactly those previous hands have been...


----------



## Rosemary (Jul 23, 2005)

Sounds nasty!  I hope you are not going to suggest that we wear rubber gloves    

I really like to get my hands on something new, its true, whereas an older book often indicates that it has satisfied others' curiosity!


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jul 23, 2005)

Old books, new books, love them all.   But I have to say that I like old books that look and feel like they have been well loved are my favorites.

But you know, you all have now got me in terrible need of a trip to a good bookstore.


----------



## Rosemary (Jul 23, 2005)

That's the way!  Go get those books!!


----------



## FelineEyes (Jul 25, 2005)

New books are nice, but mine never stay looking new for long.  The pages get creased, spines get broken, the covers get tattered and dirty.  The abuse that they come under really isn't intentional--they just get beat up as much as I do!  
So, I prefer old books.  There's a feeling of mystery about them I enjoy.


----------



## rune (Jul 25, 2005)

Glad to see I'm not alone, and not really that strange  I tend to be gentle with my new books as I hate creases, and the spines looking damaged.  It's one of the reason I started buying protective covers for my favourite books so they can stay looking pristeen


----------



## Shameless (Jul 25, 2005)

I have a fear about new books. An unbent spine, non-creased cover and pages. I cradle a newly bought book for hours before I open it...ok, that sounds wierd . Probably why I buy them second hand, someone else has had the nerve to break into it.


----------

